# Kitten collar troubles



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi again *waves frantically* 

So, i go out and get the cutest lil collar for my Mitsy, all pink with a little bell 
I put it on her no problem, then she trots off and suddenly starts going round in circles trying to find the toy thats making the bell sound :blink:

soo, we take the collar off and OH took the bell off it, i put it back on and again, at first she was fine... then i she started rolling around the floor with her back feet in the air trying to scratch it off  so i took her mind off it with her fav toy and then next thing i know she's managed to get the ruddy thing in her mouth 

I took it off straight away and she had lots of cuddles and a treat or two, or three... or four... OK fine a few more than a few teehee 

Is she to young for a collar yet, or was it too lose? or did she just not like having it on 

thanks in advance for any advise 
x


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

How old is she? 8 weeks? Very young......

I think if she got it in her mouth it must be too loose, it happened to us as well with Indy I think. But I like cat collars to be loose.... In case they catch on something they won't get choked, they can just slip out of it.
Try puting it on her when she's all relaxed and might not notice, then once she's used to the collar put the bell on. She'll get used to it.

Can't really suggest much else lol!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Steph_Mitsy said:


> Hi again *waves frantically*
> 
> So, i go out and get the cutest lil collar for my Mitsy, all pink with a little bell
> I put it on her no problem, then she trots off and suddenly starts going round in circles trying to find the toy thats making the bell sound :blink:
> ...


If I knew the answer to this I would tell you.Meeko now 14 months old fairly large Ragdoll ,can still get his bottom jaw under the collar.I have been trying off and on since he was a kitten ,trying to get him used to a collar but not a chance.Luckily he is microchipped and an indoor cat,but,if he ever needs to wear a buster collar to stop him reaching a wound ect I'm stuffed


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Shrap said:


> How old is she? 8 weeks? Very young......
> 
> I think if she got it in her mouth it must be too loose, it happened to us as well with Indy I think. But I like cat collars to be loose.... In case they catch on something they won't get choked, they can just slip out of it.
> Try puting it on her when she's all relaxed and might not notice, then once she's used to the collar put the bell on. She'll get used to it.
> ...


I think it's more risky having a loose collar as there is a far greater risk of it catching when it is loose, far better off having a quick release collar or better still no collar at all.

I really dislike collars and my two don't have one and we have never put a collar on any cat we've had, as they just too dangerous imo.


----------



## samhx (Mar 7, 2011)

We first tried Silver and Indie with collars and at first they both hated them so we took them off. Then just tried the next day and now they're both fine with wearing one. I would just keep trying


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Not a dig, but why do you need her to wear a collar at this age? I guess it is too big for her. She's only teeeeeny.  I'd only put a collar on her (if you really must...they can be dangerous) when or if she's going to be going outside.


----------



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I can tell you what worked for Buddy (MC) at 5 mo. Being a Cesar Milan fan, I used some of his methods i.e. by having treats handy, letting Bud smell his collar, play with it, put it near his head. When he didn't turn his head we gave him a treat. Then when we'd got his expandable, elastic type collar on, minus bell, he went mad, back pedalled, :nono: rolled sideways, forwards etc. We sat quiet. When he'd tired of the game and sat still, we rewarded him. It took a week 

At 6 mo we bought a harness and lead. Buddy sat still. Probably thought he was being held. Through introducing the harness as we did the collar, by the third time he was alert but not fighting it. With the lead on, he was mutinous:then I remembered his treats  I rattled the treat bottle, said 'come', he got the message on the 3rd or 4th day, walking around the house with an occasional treat or the smell of one. I really do hope this helps. I'm still a newbie here, so please bear with me


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I think it's more risky having a loose collar as there is a far greater risk of it catching when it is loose, far better off having a quick release collar or better still no collar at all.
> 
> I really dislike collars and my two don't have one and we have never put a collar on any cat we've had, as they just too dangerous imo.


We've had cats catch tight (not strangle tight lol) collars on things, we just prefer a looser one. They lose them a lot, but we prefer that to them not having one. Lost a cat before and it was the collar and ID tag that got him back to us (albeit a year and a half later!).

We got a quick release collar, but it got broken 
Anywhere you can suggest that does good quality ones?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is quite young to wear a normal collar....but I agree that if you do want her to wear a collar eventually then it is not too young to start training her with one. You can buy collars that are made of a very stretchy woven elastic which make a good starter collar.....putting it on and distracting her with play is a good start point. I would do this for several days _only putting the collar on while you are with her_ and taking it off again and overnight.
Tiny kittens are too light to make the break away collars safe so these should not be used till the kitten is much bigger and heavier.


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

thank you for all the wonderful advise, I will get a elastic collar and see how we get on with that first then when she's older use the one we've already got  

will also try treats too  thank all soo much, you're all so lovely taking the time to read and answer my questions  

Steph xx


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> Not a dig, but why do you need her to wear a collar at this age? I guess it is too big for her. She's only teeeeeny.  I'd only put a collar on her (if you really must...they can be dangerous) when or if she's going to be going outside.


not really but i thought it would be a good idea to get her used to it while she's soo young - sorry if i was wrong, i'm kind of new to this


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't apologise!! We're all here to learn 

We didn't actually put a collar on Indy until he was about 12/13 weeks so what I suggested might not be much help. (I got him at 10 weeks, I know  )
We did that because he was absolutely desperate to get out, and I wanted ID on him just incase he got out by accident. It was a total mission trying to leave the house when he was younger lmao!

All I can really say is that when we put the harness on him at first he hated it, but then he realised every time it got put on he got to go outside, so within a few goes, he would stand still for me to put it on 
You could get your girl a harness and take her into the garden with it, but put the collar on at the same time as the harness, so she associates it with outside, then just leave the collar on her when you take the harness off?

That's if you'll be letting her outside when she's older (about 9 months is a good age depending on size). Although even if you're not, I think it's nice to take them out under control 

I hope you figure something out!! x


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Don't apologise!! We're all here to learn
> 
> We didn't actually put a collar on Indy until he was about 12/13 weeks so what I suggested might not be much help. (I got him at 10 weeks, I know  )
> We did that because he was absolutely desperate to get out, and I wanted ID on him just incase he got out by accident. It was a total mission trying to leave the house when he was younger lmao!
> ...


aww, well Mitsy has seen outside the front door, we don't have a garden as we're in a weird kind of circle thing of houses, so we all have front gardens... if that makes sense, it's off a road that is off a main-ish road, so if we were to let her out i don't think she would go far (least i hope not :blink

Our neighbours have two cats, one Siamese and one kitten Moggy and they just wonder round the front gardens and pretty much stay outside their owners house, so that is where i'd like Mitsy to get to eventually, it's very quite round here, so I'd love for her to be able to chill in the sun on our door step, she does lie inside in the sun when we have the door open and doesn't seem to be bothered about going out, unless i'm outside which is another story all together!! :

I will let her decided when she's old enough if she wants to go out, but i just hope she isn't one of those cats that want to wonder off really far  i'd be beside myself with worry

x


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

tazz is the same he allways gets his bottom jaw under teh collar now there is bite marks all over it, and hes a year old. the collar isnt to loose its the elastic in it theres a lot of it on this particular collar which he seems to allways want to play with it. so ill be buying him a new one very soom  just be persistant and it should work as tazz was the same  x


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

I was in the kitchen, checking on the dinner and turned around to see our neighbours Siamese  good job Mitsy was upstairs having a toilet :glare:

sorry about the quality, i was in the kitchen zooming in 










































can't believe he just walked in :blink:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ohhhh lovely finders keeper hehehe. I would wait a few more weeks to put a collar on her. Thelma used to end up with it in her mouth  just tighten it a little, not to much, i hate seeing tight collars  also take the bell of for the time being it must be weird for a kitten to have this jingle sound following you everwhere


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

haha my OH said that, he said why didn't you just shut the door 
he's quite shy though, when you walk toward him, he just puts his tail down between his legs and runs  i hope him and Mitsy can be friends when she's older  can cats that don't live with each other be friends?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Steph_Mitsy said:


> not really but i thought it would be a good idea to get her used to it while she's soo young - sorry if i was wrong, i'm kind of new to this


Oh no I really didn't mean it horribly, don't take it the wrong way.  I just wondered if there was a reason for her to be wearing one.


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> Oh no I really didn't mean it horribly, don't take it the wrong way.  I just wondered if there was a reason for her to be wearing one.


 my bad - no, the only reason is i thought it would better to get her used to it as early as poss


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Just wanted to say good luck 

I have had quite a few cats, a few took to collars, a few didn't. The ones that didn't would get them off eventually whatever it took. Dante we got about five collars for, he took to losing them outside in the end and we gave up.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

We got a quick release collar, but it got broken 
Anywhere you can suggest that does good quality ones?[/QUOTE]

Try here:

Kitty Collars: Safe Cat Collars UK - Cat Safety Cat Collars UK

We have a couple of the personalised ones and they seem really good - haven't yet fallen off like the [email protected] one she first had (I bought a little mouse ID tag for it that was so cute. Milly lost the collar and tag within a week )


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

We got Masisie a clip safe pink collar & bell from [email protected], we put it on her the day she arrived (last week) she's 10 weeks this week!.... she had a go at playing with it trying to bite it, then forgot all about it....it's been a godsend, I'm sure one of us would of trod on her buy now had she not got a bell! And we can always hear where she is in the house


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

Update  

this morning, I was a little sneaky and while she was taking a nap, i slipped the collar on... and I'm pleased to announce it's been on ever since with no issues  

Have no idea what happened... she just doesn't seem bothered with it... at all, i don't think i'll ever understand cats :lol:


----------

